# Sportsman 3250 watt Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Sportsman 3250 watt generator (surge to 4000 watt), its in excellent condition with less than 10 hours run time on it.Sold my 5th wheel and no longer need it. 
Call or text (801) 440-7211 for more information. New this Generator was $400 change. Firm at $250.00 cash


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump. $200.00 cash


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

